# Ashes time.



## Captainron (Nov 21, 2013)

And it's back! Staying up to watch and hope to see as much as possible. 

England to win for my cash. 

Top wicket taker? Swann
Top run scorer? Clarke 

Any other takers?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2013)

An Aussie win by contentious umpiring decisions please.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2013)

Captainron said:



			And it's back! Staying up to watch and hope to see as much as possible. 

England to win for my cash. 

Top wicket taker? Swann
Top run scorer? Clarke 

Any other takers?
		
Click to expand...

Swann on fast, bouncy Aussie wickets... nah cobber, it'll be Tremlett.

highest run scorer - easy one, the England Captain by a long boundary

Just opened a bottle of port and settling in for a good first session.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2013)

Go on Broad, don't let the buggers back in it though.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2013)

I do hope the irony of the Aussies demonising young Malfoy for not walking, is not lost on them.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 21, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I do hope the irony of the Aussies demonising young Malfoy for not walking, is not lost on them.

Click to expand...

is this Quiddich :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done Broad , that 5er will silence the boo boys .. day 2 gona set the marker.. England need to bowl them out cheaply then settle in for 2 or 2& half days batting .. then finish it as the pitch cuts up..  if they can do this it will set them up for the whole series ...

the need to show they can be ruthless.. im not sure the have this about them..

aussies need a big tail end wag.. and their bowlers to start fast .

prediction == mmm . England to win , late the 4th day or just before lunch on the 5th ..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Well done Broad , that 5er will silence the boo boys .. day 2 gona set the marker.. England need to bowl them out cheaply then settle in for 2 or 2& half days batting .. then finish it as the pitch cuts up..  if they can do this it will set them up for the whole series ...

the need to show they can be ruthless.. im not sure the have this about them..

aussies need a big tail end wag.. and their bowlers to start fast .

prediction == mmm . England to win , late the 4th day or just before lunch on the 5th ..
		
Click to expand...

A win for England would be a great start, as the Gabba has been an Aussie fortress for the last 24 years. If they crumble the walls there, dreams of another series win should be realised.


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 21, 2013)

England to win the Series 4-0 
With Darren Lehman and Shane Warne having to eat their words in the run up to the Ashes starting. 

Top wicket taker - Anderson 
Biggest run scorer - Bell
Cricketer most likely to piss over a bouncer - Monty Panesar


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Well done Broad , that 5er will silence the boo boys .. day 2 gona set the marker.. England need to bowl them out cheaply *then settle in for 2 or 2& half days batting *.. then finish it as the pitch cuts up..  if they can do this it will set them up for the whole series ...

the need to show they can be ruthless.. im not sure the have this about them..

aussies need a big tail end wag.. and their bowlers to start fast .

prediction == mmm . England to win , late the 4th day or just before lunch on the 5th ..
		
Click to expand...

Not quite going to plan then.......


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2013)

Yawn
*rubs eyes*

Wtf?


----------



## Snelly (Nov 22, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn
*rubs eyes*

Wtf?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same here.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2013)

Set the alarm for 5am to see us building a big innings... 6 wkts for 9 runs. Now that was some collapse.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2013)

Batsmen have been getting away with it for too long. Too many living on past glories.

Bowling attack is that good its been bailing them out but they aint miracle workers.

Anderson, Broad and Swann must be looking at the batsmen thinking all that hard work and you do that! :angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 22, 2013)

Not looking good for the first test.
Best collapse for a while.
Could be a good wake up.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not quite going to plan then....... 

Click to expand...

NSS 

Not realy  unless your an Aussie..... 



bladeplayer said:



			Well done Broad , that 5er will silence the boo boys .. day 2 gona set the marker.. England need to bowl them out cheaply then settle in for 2 or 2& half days batting .. then finish it as the pitch cuts up..  if they can do this it will set them up for the whole series ...

the need to show they can be ruthless.. im not sure the have this about them..

aussies need a big tail end wag.. and their bowlers to start fast .

prediction == mmm . England to win , late the 4th day or just before lunch on the 5th ..
		
Click to expand...





Beezerk said:



			Yawn
*rubs eyes*

Wtf?
		
Click to expand...


Double that ... i thought this was suppose to be a batting pitch ??? Sir Ian , Athers ?? hate to see them on a bowlers pitch ...

Only seen highlights (??) on SSN , rubbish , its test cricket if they wana bowl at your head and chest , DUCK .. when they tire smash them then ...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 22, 2013)

When does the 2nd test start?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 22, 2013)

Karma for Broad's cheating


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 22, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn
*rubs eyes*

Wtf?
		
Click to expand...

That was my reaction this morning. I'm not much into Cricket but like to keep up to date with most sports. My tired brain had a hard time computing "Australia 28 for 0, 2nd innings, lead by 187 runs" at 6:30 this morning. I was at very least expecting us to still be batting!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 22, 2013)

Think it will be a lot closer this time around. I still do not know how we managed to win 3-0 in the last series TBH the Lords test apart they were all pretty close and the rain saved us on another occasion. Odds on to go 1 down here and in Perth we never do well at so it could well be a struggle.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2013)

If Australia pull off this win then the series should be a belter. Everyone expected the juggernaut to crush this Aussie team but this is making things very interesting.


----------



## Crow (Nov 22, 2013)

I put the radio on this morning and heard thenm talking about Root and thought, "a few wickets down then but still plenty of batting to come.
Then I heard that he was bowling..... England had already been blown away.  oo:

This made me laugh, how much of England's cricket funding goes on rubbish like this?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...f-goji-berry-and-quinoa-catering-demands.html


----------



## JCW (Nov 22, 2013)

It all look good at as the convicts were 295 all out and we were 29 for none , off to sleep and well you know  the rest , it be a big task to win this match and the series but a drawn series is all we need , good job too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2013)

The fightback has started!


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 23, 2013)

Why oh why did I get up at  5 to watch this rubbish?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 23, 2013)

Captainron said:



			If Australia pull off this win then the series should be a belter. *Everyone expected the juggernaut to crush this Aussie team* but this is making things very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Im no cricket expert but not sure why this would be the case. Didn't they finish the last series pretty well, weather and a very aggressive declaration going against the Aussies?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like that's the series all over already. Bit of a damp squib after all the build up.


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

ger147 said:



			Looks like that's the series all over already. Bit of a damp squib after all the build up.
		
Click to expand...

Well its not over yet , but England wont win the 2nd test , They have to bat to avoid the follow on then go on to draw this match and again at Perth , England`s best chance is at Melbourne and Sidney , They only need to draw the series to retain the ashes , lose this test and they will do well not to get punished even more , Need to win the toss and set the match up , the aussies have won the toss each time and have run the game from the start , so England need to draw this test then get a better tosser .......................EYG


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^Agreed^^^
Best we can hope for is a draw from this one, about time the batsmen showed up for a match or three.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 6, 2013)

Not much of a cricket fan, a cricket test match is the only thing slower then continental drift and to be fair continental drift is more exciting.


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Not much of a cricket fan, a cricket test match is the only thing slower then continental drift and to be fair continental drift is more exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Take it you don't like the game , which sport other then golf do u like Then ...................EYG


----------



## ger147 (Dec 6, 2013)

2nd Test is already lost, best England can hope for is to avoid an innings defeat. And at 0-2 down, the series is also already lost as well. The Aussies will get the 3rd win they need to clinch the series.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 6, 2013)

JCW said:



			Take it you don't like the game , which sport other then golf do u like Then ...................EYG
		
Click to expand...

American Football, played it when I was younger, excellent way of stress relief, legally battering the snot out of the QB by running at him at full speed, lifting him, planting him and landing on him, just thinking about that now has a smile on my face.


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			American Football, played it when I was younger, excellent way of stress relief, legally battering the snot out of the QB by running at him at full speed, lifting him, planting him and landing on him, just thinking about that now has a smile 
on my face.
		
Click to expand...

I rather watch cricket .........American football is a even slower   game with all that protection , mind I don't understand it hence find it boring , We play the same game over here , its call Rugby Union , a man`s game ...................EYG


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 6, 2013)

JCW said:



			I rather watch cricket .........American football is a even slower   game with all that protection , mind I don't understand it hence find it boring , We play the same game over here , its call Rugby Union , a man`s game ...................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Never got away with Rugby, especially league, all the foot raking, punching, biting and scratching, call me a wuss, but gimme the pads and helmet.


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

I have to agree with you on Rugby league , Union is the game of Rugby ...........eyg


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			American Football, played it when I was younger, excellent way of stress relief, legally battering the snot out of the QB by running at him at full speed, lifting him, planting him and landing on him, just thinking about that now has a smile on my face.
		
Click to expand...

Gateshead Thunder?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 6, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Im no cricket expert but not sure why this would be the case. Didn't they finish the last series pretty well, weather and a very aggressive declaration going against the Aussies?
		
Click to expand...

The game would have ended in a draw but Clarke wanted a chance to win. Took a chance which nearly meant a 4-0 series loss but the weather saved Australia. 

England were expected to thrash this Aussie team in their back garden. They had a more settled team with more potential match winners and an excellent record. 

Making for excellent viewing


----------



## ger147 (Dec 7, 2013)

If this series was a boxing match I suspect the referee would have stepped in to stop the contest by now.

Was hoping for a close one but it's heading for another whitewash.


----------



## 19thagain (Dec 8, 2013)

Off to bed with the ear phones on and get to sleep with a big smile on my face, oh but Mr Boycott is not a happy bunny.

Delightful!


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 8, 2013)

Not watched any of the matches, but reading the BBC it seems as though the Aussies have played hard aggressive cricket (maybe too aggressive at times) gained momentum and are going to blow a slightly lacklustre England off the field. Not the result that I would hope for, but hats off to them. Well played.


----------



## rickg (Dec 9, 2013)

Not entirely sure what Broad was doing hooking in the 1st over......very cheap wicket.....Prior playing some good stuff, and just brought up his 50, but no-one to keep him company......will be in bed soon I think.....


----------



## rickg (Dec 9, 2013)

Night!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 9, 2013)

Think that is us done for in this series. Got a rubbish record in Perth so will lose that.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yip, afraid so. Had the makings of a good series and should have been close but sadly England haven't turned up with the bat.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 9, 2013)

Not surprised really as I did not think we deserved to win the last series 3-0, not many players scored runs in that either so is an on going issue


----------



## Birchy (Dec 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not surprised really as I did not think we deserved to win the last series 3-0, not many players scored runs in that either so is an on going issue
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that papered over the cracks really. Too many players living on past glories and too many stupid decisions from players and management.

Would of took some big balls to change the team after a 3-0 series win but it needed doing. Too late now as it looks like we will have to get smashed 4 or 5 nil before it happens.


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah that papered over the cracks really. Too many players living on past glories and too many stupid decisions from players and management.

Would of took some big balls to change the team after a 3-0 series win but it needed doing. Too late now as it looks like we will have to get smashed 4 or 5 nil before it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Easily said but who would you have brought in. Not too many knocking on the door screaming to be picked


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2013)

fundy said:



			Easily said but who would you have brought in. Not too many knocking on the door screaming to be picked
		
Click to expand...

I was a mean number 5 batsman in my time, would spank that johnson back over his head! then either get knocked out by a bouncer or middle stump removed, but hey, cant be any worse!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to the Melbourne test so you lot better get your act together and force a draw at the WACA to keep the series alive!


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm going to the Melbourne test so you lot better get your act together and force a draw at the WACA to keep the series alive!
		
Click to expand...

A draw at Perth - sadly thats not going to be happening lol (your only hope is we somehow find a win but thats hard to see on what will be the fastest and bounciest of the track)


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 9, 2013)

fundy said:



			A draw at Perth - sadly thats not going to be happening lol (your only hope is we somehow find a win but thats hard to see on what will be the fastest and bounciest of the track)
		
Click to expand...

&  its Johnson's home track i think ... (open to correction)


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm going to the Melbourne test so you lot better get your act together and force a draw at the WACA to keep the series alive!
		
Click to expand...

12 test matches between England and Australia at the WACA, with 8 wins for Australia, 3 draws and only 1 win for England.

And only 7 drawn tests at the WACA for Australia overall against all opposition in nearly 40 years, so a result one way or the other is most likely on what will in all likelihood be the fastest and bounciest wicket of the series.


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			&  its Johnson's home track i think ... (open to correction)
		
Click to expand...

yep Perth lad and always played there


----------



## JCW (Dec 9, 2013)

fundy said:



			yep Perth lad and always played there
		
Click to expand...

They cant handle him on the slow pitches , last win there for England was in 1978/79 , Boycott took ages to score 77 and a young Gower got 102 , no wins since then .........its all over , the fat lady Johnson is clearing his throat and the sledging is getting to them , This is like Man U , they past the sell by date , too many on fat central contracts and they lost the edge , panesar should now play and swan dropped , Broad out and Bresnan in , batmans need changing too ............and as for the hook shot , stop playing it full stop , I was a pretty good batmans when I played , opening bat when I played in Bournemouth & Dorset leagues , Hampshire leagues and a few leagues in Manchester , I use to play the sweep shot and kept getting out to it so never played it again and just use my feet to   drive , got lot more runs after that , before anyone asks I have scored many a 100 in my time ...............EYG


----------



## JCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Just look it up , England won by 166 runs in Perth in 1978 , Boycott made 77 in 7 HOURS 34 MINS .....................Gower 102 in 4 hours 12 mins ..................If Dave warner ( stats on his last inns ) batted as long as boycott did he would have scored 488 Runs , wow .............EYC


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2013)

Can't believe it, first time I've got out of bed to check the score and the Aussies aren't batting again :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2013)

So England's batting crumble once again 

Been such a pathetic display from England

They have been shocking throughout


----------



## rickg (Dec 27, 2013)

Peterson and Bresnan's were really cheap wickets.....shocking display....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2013)

rickg said:



			Peterson and Bresnan's were really cheap wickets.....shocking display....
		
Click to expand...


Been the story of the whole ashes 

Gifted them to the Aussies with poor shot selections throughout


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2013)

Blimey - the Aussies have the English disease of giving away wickets 

Some good tight bowling has applied a lot of good pressure


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2013)

At last a good day for the touring side...


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 27, 2013)

Shame it is a tad too late, however nice to get a smidgen of respectability back!

Look forward to Haddin and Lyon putting on 100 later....


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			Look forward to Haddin and Lyon putting on 100 later....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not...


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 27, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully not...
		
Click to expand...

We shall see, the way it's been going so far though it really wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			Shame it is a tad too late, however nice to get a smidgen of respectability back!

Look forward to Haddin and Lyon putting on 100 later....
		
Click to expand...

In some ways if we were to win one or both of the last 2 tests that would irritate me even more; knowing that we could have done better but just not producing the goods in the first 3.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			In some ways if we were to win one or both of the last 2 tests that would irritate me even more; knowing that we could have done better but just not producing the goods in the first 3.
		
Click to expand...


All I want is a few more quiet days from the Australian half of herself's family...


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 27, 2013)

I think a lot of credit has to go to the Aussies, they simply have not let us get started.

Harris, Siddle, Johnson (who saw that coming!) and Lyon have bowled brilliantly and with Watson backing them up we have been under pressure from the off, admittedly we have given some wickets away but we have had to try and force the issue due to the fact that they are not giving us any breathing room at all


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2013)

Situation normal then - English batsmen throwing their wickets away again with poor shot selection 

Flat dead wicket that has no turn yet their spinner gets a 5iver - embarrassing


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 28, 2013)

There is no way at this level of cricket that you should be starting the day and ending the day bowling 2 different innings

Shocking


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 28, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			There is no way at this level of cricket that you should be starting the day and ending the day bowling 2 different innings

Shocking
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Was expecting to turn the tv on this morning with about 5-6 down and a 250 lead. But seems normal service has been resumed. I just can't see how it's turned around so quickly. I can't see anything but 5-0 now.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			Very true. Was expecting to turn the tv on this morning with about 5-6 down and a 250 lead. But seems normal service has been resumed. I just can't see how it's turned around so quickly. I can't see anything but 5-0 now.
		
Click to expand...

I called a 0-5 on the 7th December. Should have had a bet.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 28, 2013)

And they will have deserved it to be fair

Feel sorry for our bowlers to be honest, a couple of times they have got them gone for a pretty low total only to see the batting order collapse again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2013)

5 wickets down for 6 runs - it's a disgrace


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'm fed up of waking up and having to post more depressing stuff on this thread 
Absolute disgrace how they are giving their wickets away, when did 5 day tests turn into Twenty 20 games?


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 28, 2013)

So the Aussie' s have won the Ashes and continue to do well against England due to their tactics of bullying and intimidation, its a good job the rest of the world doesent take the worlds most unsporting nation seriously, infact that nation is becoming a bit of a joke nowdays........


----------



## JCW (Dec 28, 2013)

England will win , it will be a close game , Australia will need to bat well to win just as England need to bowl well , I do fancy them if they get early wickets . England batting has been very poor , there don't seem to have a plan to cut out the poor shots , inns after inns , how the likes of finn don't get a game I don't know , maybe its to do with the batting , finn , Anderson, panesar don't look or bat as good as bressnan swann Anderson , but if the 1st 8 do the job by batting then it matters not ......................................EYC


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 28, 2013)

JCW said:



			England will win
		
Click to expand...

I wish I had your optimism!


----------



## JCW (Dec 28, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			I wish I had your optimism!
		
Click to expand...

Its Melbourne and England always seem to do well in low scoring games there , check the records , Australia are over confident and they could come unstuck because of it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			So the Aussie' s have won the Ashes and continue to do well against England due to their tactics of bullying and intimidation, its a good job the rest of the world doesent take the worlds most unsporting nation seriously, infact that nation is becoming a bit of a joke nowdays........
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious ?


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 28, 2013)

JCW said:



			Australia are over confident and they could come unstuck because of it
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, although they have had plenty of good play to back up their confidence in this series


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2013)

JCW said:



			England will win
		
Click to expand...




Which tree did that hit said:



			I wish I had your optimism!
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you being serious ?
		
Click to expand...

I think he's started early for New Year's Eve! 

Seriously, I think the Aussies are that determined to whitewash us they'll be prepared to use both days to get there if they have to.  They simply don't have to take any chances.  I hope you're right, but I suspect you won't be.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

Seems to be a complete procession at the moment to be honest, can't see any miracles happening 

On the up side though, if they continue to rattle along at this pace then it won't be long before I can give in to sleep!


----------



## ger147 (Dec 29, 2013)

JCW said:



			England will win , it will be a close game , Australia will need to bat well to win just as England need to bowl well , I do fancy them if they get early wickets . England batting has been very poor , there don't seem to have a plan to cut out the poor shots , inns after inns , how the likes of finn don't get a game I don't know , maybe its to do with the batting , finn , Anderson, panesar don't look or bat as good as bressnan swann Anderson , but if the 1st 8 do the job by batting then it matters not ......................................EYC
		
Click to expand...

I hope you don't bet on Cricket.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 4, 2014)

23-5 we were this morning, scraped to 150 and as I speak we are 306 behind. Dear god.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2014)

So 0-5 it will be, could be all over with 2 days to spare at this rate.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 4, 2014)

If we make it till the end of the day tomorrow I will be surprised!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just depends how much of 2moro the Aussies use up with the bat b4 they call the England batting line up forward for their final humiliation of the series.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So the Aussie' s have won the Ashes and continue to do well against England due to their tactics of bullying and intimidation, its a good job the rest of the world doesent take the worlds most unsporting nation seriously, infact that nation is becoming a bit of a joke nowdays........
		
Click to expand...

Australia have an amazing sporting record for a country with their population size. They might not have done much at football but they have been world class in many of the sports which are played here. There is no joke about testing your skills against someone representing Australia.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Australia have an amazing sporting record for a country with their population size. They might not have done much at football but they have been world class in many of the sports which are played here. There is no joke about testing your skills against someone representing Australia.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, not sure how a country completing the whitewash is gonna be a joke. I think that honour is all ours (England) at the minute. 
Might wanna look up body line shiva, we started it.


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

How long before Aus declare then? Another 200?


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2014)

Siren said:



			How long before Aus declare then? Another 200?
		
Click to expand...

yep be about the 500 target unless theyre bowled out first


----------



## Siren (Jan 4, 2014)

First ball a NB...pretty much sums up the series


----------



## ger147 (Jan 5, 2014)

10 wickets lost in under 3 hours? Oh dear.

The only consolation is that it's finally all over.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 5, 2014)

ger147 said:



			The only consolation is that it's finally all over.
		
Click to expand...

Still got five one dayers left to get hammered in yet


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2014)

MBE's for them all surely?

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

